# Heim beer bottle returns home



## ScottBSA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am doing some business with a new distillery in Kansas City, MO that has leased space at the old Heim Brewery in the East Bottoms area of Kansas City.  While I was down there I took pictures of a couple of bottles next to the 1901 corner stone.   The building in the picture is the bottling plant built in 1901.  It is being repurposed into some new retail and office spaces.  The window coverings are coming off after at least 40 years.  The distillery is in an addition on the right, a modern space. One of the owners of the distillery is a descendant of Jacob Rieger, founder of the Rieger Liquor Company.  They were in bidness from the mid 1880's until just before prohibition.I plan to take the whole Heim collection down there with something to put the bottles on for a group shot. Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's a picture I took today at the Heim Bottling house.  I was down there to put labels on bottles  for the new distillery opening in the space to the right of the picture.  The new space is like 1970's preformed concrete.  The bottling house is 1901 brick.The oldest ones I have are a loop seal and a blob.  The rest are Hand tooled crowns.


----------



## kor (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice group shot. What a beautiful building!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

So Scott, that term 'loop seal'  - I didn't register with me so I checked in three books and didn't find it in their glossary.  If you can - tell me about it.  I mainly only collect hand blown glass and have a lot of different finishes represented in my collection.  Thanks - RED M.


----------

